
Never ever use HireVue for recruiting - firstfollower
https://twitter.com/alvinfoo/status/1157793758806716417
======
JSeymourATL
Related: AI’s Eyes on Job Interviews Prompts Law on Disclosure, Data Use

>[https://news.bloomberglaw.com/privacy-and-data-
security/ais-...](https://news.bloomberglaw.com/privacy-and-data-security/ais-
eyes-on-job-interviews-prompts-law-on-disclosure-data-use)

